# Donated and can't get a bigger avatar.



## kylendm (Jan 7, 2013)

I had a bigger avatar and went to change it but it keeps setting my avatar to 100x100 instead of 135x135. Can someone help me out?


----------



## Randy (Jan 7, 2013)

I thought the limit was 100x100?

Well, anyway, send me a PM with the avatar you want and I'll see if I can make it work.


----------



## kylendm (Jan 7, 2013)

I used to have it larger. 


> *SS Contributor*
> As a registered member, you can purchase an optional subscription package to get access to forum perks and optional features. Subscription does not auto renew at the end of the term. SS Contributors get:
> 
> 
> ...



I'll send it to you now.


----------



## Xaios (Jan 8, 2013)

Never seen that before particular write-up before, I know it certainly wasn't there when I bought Contributor status.

"Access to private forums?" Intriguing, but I don't see any forums now that weren't there before.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jan 8, 2013)

Don't be mean. Lets show him the VIP area.


----------



## BlackMastodon (Jan 8, 2013)

VIP room?  Oh, you mean the pool on the roof?


----------



## Alex (Jan 8, 2013)

This will get fixed soon.

Sorry for the inconvenience.


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams (Jan 8, 2013)

Private forums eh? I may have to become a contributor.


----------



## kylendm (Jan 8, 2013)

Alex said:


> This will get fixed soon.
> 
> Sorry for the inconvenience.


Awesome! Thanks man!


----------



## Fiction (Jan 8, 2013)

Xaios said:


> Never seen that before particular write-up before, I know it certainly wasn't there when I bought Contributor status.
> 
> "Access to private forums?" Intriguing, but I don't see any forums now that weren't there before.



It was changed a few weeks ago.


----------



## wespaul (Jan 9, 2013)

My body is ready for private forum access

EDIT - and 135x135 avatars


----------



## Fiction (Jan 9, 2013)

I'll bring the gouda.


----------



## skeels (Jan 9, 2013)

AngstRiddenDreams said:


> Private forums eh?



(oYo)


----------



## The Reverend (Jan 9, 2013)

How long is a term? I contributed a couple years ago, right after I first joined, and I haven't noticed anything different with my shiznit.


----------



## kylendm (Jan 10, 2013)

The Reverend said:


> How long is a term? I contributed a couple years ago, right after I first joined, and I haven't noticed anything different with my shiznit.


If you go to Control Panel and go to the bottom and click paid subscriptions it'll tell you when your term is up. My terms up 2017.  Showin the love.

Edit: Or you can just press Subscription at the top.


----------



## Chickenhawk (Jan 12, 2013)

So, where's this private forum?


----------



## Sofos (Jan 13, 2013)

The private forum is where Randy keeps all the nudes everyone is constantly sending him.







Brb, looking for my camera.​


----------



## tacotiklah (Jan 13, 2013)

Private rooms? Is that where everyone goes and talks about that ghstofperdition chick? Damn uppity bitch. I hate her...


...Oh sorry, I didn't realize the mic was still on. Well if things work out, I may have to try for contributor status too.


----------



## Don Vito (Jan 14, 2013)

"In Da Club" by 50 Cent should play on arrival to the private forum.


----------



## kylendm (Jan 20, 2013)

Any update on this?


----------



## Alex (Jan 21, 2013)

Fixed.


----------



## Rick (Jan 21, 2013)

SoldiersOfFilth said:


> The private forum is where Randy keeps all the nudes everyone is constantly sending him.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I want in on this.


----------



## kylendm (Jan 21, 2013)

Thanks Alex!


----------



## matt397 (Feb 10, 2013)

I got a question, I just paid for contributor status and no matter what size gif I try to use as my avatar it won't work, sup wit dat ?

Edit: Some files simply wont work I find (bad code ?). For everything else though, http://www.gifreducer.com/ is awesome.


----------

